# Move season passes/wishlists/thumb ratings to new unit?



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Is there a way to move season passes, wishlists, and thumb ratings to a new DirectTiVo? I'm thinking about getting an HR10-250 for the living room, which will replace a Samsung SD D*TiVo, but it would be nice if I can just backup the season pass/etc info and copy it to the new unit. The current box is hacked and is running 6.2.

Thanks


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Arcady said:


> Is there a way to move season passes, wishlists, and thumb ratings to a new DirectTiVo? I'm thinking about getting an HR10-250 for the living room, which will replace a Samsung SD D*TiVo, but it would be nice if I can just backup the season pass/etc info and copy it to the new unit. The current box is hacked and is running 6.2.
> 
> Thanks


Yes, there is a TWP module called "backup".


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I completely missed that. So I can create a backup and then just upload it to the new unit?

edit: Just tried to create a backup using TWP and I get an internal server error:


```
INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_backup_create_write '' 'set "fname" "/var/hack/tivowebplus/backups/settings";set "submit" "Create";'
can't open object (errDbNotFound)

    while executing
"db $db openid $stationfsid"
    ("uplevel" body line 2)
    invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
    invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
    (procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
    invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
      set station [db $db openid $stationfsid]
      set fields [dbobj $station attrs]
      set content [construct_record_content ..."
    (procedure "take_snapshot_station" line 8)
    invoked from within
"take_snapshot_station 1"
    (procedure "take_snapshot_for_backup" line 2)
    invoked from within
"take_snapshot_for_backup"
    (procedure "create_backup" line 18)
    invoked from within
"create_backup $chan $fname"
    (procedure "::action_backup_create_write" line 9)
    invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
    ("eval" body line 1)
    invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--
```


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I re-ran tweak and now it works. Thanks for the help.


----------

